# MEXICAN STYLE SNAPPER



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

We tried this last night, substitutedpeppers instead of olives. It was great, thanks.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## fallonmt (Jul 30, 2009)

:bangheadI really wanted to try this recipe and printed it out a few weeks ago. Since then my kids have destroyed our house and my wife must have thrown it away.Is there any way you can send me this recipe or repost it. We have several snapper in the freezer and I am always looking for new ways to cook it.Thanks


----------

